# Second Coat or not



## cowtown (Mar 23, 2006)

In residential repaint (walls) situations wondering what others do on their estimates for offering one coat or two. Some colors obviously need a second coat or more but my question is about the in between colors where you might be able to cover the walls with one coat with a little touch up afterwards. Do some of you always do two coats? I've been estimating for one coat and touch up at one price and a rolled second coat at a lower square foot price? Wondering how others handle this?

Thanks
Charlie


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Walls always get 2 coats from me. 1 might cover in color, but 2 will add durability.


----------



## KENNEDY (Dec 8, 2005)

Ditto to what Prowall said. We almost always bid for two coats, that way there are no suprises for the HO's. Its much easier to give back the price for a second coat if its not needed than to ask for more money.


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 30, 2006)

Always two coats, and if its red or yellow sometimes it takes three our four coats


----------



## Gordo (Feb 21, 2006)

Dave Mac said:


> Always two coats, and if its red or yellow sometimes it takes three our four coats


Yep.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Always two coats
Deep colors 3


----------



## Rich Wozny (Aug 18, 2005)

Usually one coat, unless drastic color difference...


----------



## Zeebo (Jul 4, 2005)

My quotes always involve 2 coats for the reasons most of the other painters indicated. 

The only time I get into "1 coat" quote is when the customer asked for it or when they are selling their house and they want me to freshing up the existing paint...so I apply one coat...the colour being the same as what is one the wall. 

Zeebo


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

I bid the job to do it properly. There is no one coat deal for walls. Almost every interior coating we use requires two coats by the manufacturer for one...proper coverage. One coat of paint NEVER completely covers every bit of the surface because the paint pulls back when it dries. You show me a one coat job, I'll show you holidays or streaks where the paint isn't covering properly. Another reason we do two coats is to give the coating the proper mil thickness for durability. You can't get enough paint on in one coat to do that, and if you attempt to, it doesn't look good..and you void the manufacturers warranty you should have passed on to the customer.


----------



## Rich Wozny (Aug 18, 2005)

I beg to differ, a properly applied double rolled one coat paint finish over a similar color, done by a professional is all that is needed on a repaint unless earlier finishes were not primed properly.


----------



## jensenconstruction (Mar 30, 2006)

We always bid two coats


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Woz the Painter said:


> I beg to differ, a properly applied double rolled one coat paint finish over a similar color, done by a professional is all that is needed on a repaint unless earlier finishes were not primed properly.


Sure, that's why manufacturers have recommendations for their products...so we can ignore them. One "double rolled" coat is not something I consider professional.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Woz the Painter said:


> a properly applied double rolled one coat paint


Do you mean backrolling, or wouldn't double rolled mean its a second coat of paint?


----------



## Rich Wozny (Aug 18, 2005)

I mean backrolling...


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 30, 2006)

I agree with AA painting two coats are more durable and the color and sheen is more consitent and uniform with two coats. I have times whear i was bidding on jobs, and one contractor bid one coat and touch up whear needed and the client asked me what i recomend and I told them two coats, i got the job they didnt feel comfortable with the other contractor. Another thing is a lot of the home owners will ask the guy at the paint store how many coats will i need, and they will almost always say at least two, so if you tell them one coat, i think your going to be sending up a red flag, not to mention imo two coats is must, 99% of the time, even if your using the same color when using a eggshell fiish you must use two coats for a true uniform finish imo, you may get away with it on flat wall going back the same color, but then why paint LOL 

goodluck
dave mac


----------



## Gordo (Feb 21, 2006)

Woz the Painter said:


> I beg to differ, a properly applied double rolled one coat paint finish over a similar color, done by a professional is all that is needed on a repaint unless earlier finishes were not primed properly.


Wrong.


----------



## Rich Wozny (Aug 18, 2005)

Most people in this area will not pay for two coats unless there is substantial patching or color change involved. This is for the average interior home repaint. High end work is a different story, where the number of coats is usually not an issue. I have no problems repainting with one coat. I have worked with and employed some painters who can't produce a decent finish with two coats, because they like to show off their speed by dry brushing, or by not backrolling, and or not applying enough paint to the walls.


----------

